# Yoga/Pilates Classes english Zamalek.



## Chill

Anyone know of good Yoga/Pilates class in Zamalek, english speaking please.
Thanks
Chill


----------



## Musical

Chill said:


> Anyone know of good Yoga/Pilates class in Zamalek, english speaking please.
> Thanks
> Chill


Sorry that I can't help with your request, but I would also love to know of any good English speaking yoga classes in Maadi. My husband and I are moving to Maadi from the UK in 3 weeks time.


----------



## Chill

CSA in Maadi have a great facility there with english speaking pilates instructors. If you google CSA Maadi Cairo you should get a link, its a great placem just a shame for me its not in Zamalek. Good luck with the move.


----------



## Musical

Chill said:


> CSA in Maadi have a great facility there with english speaking pilates instructors. If you google CSA Maadi Cairo you should get a link, its a great placem just a shame for me its not in Zamalek. Good luck with the move.


Very kind! Thank you very much for this info.


----------



## Chill

I have found a British lady who is keen to start taking a yoga class on Zamalek. Is anyone else interested to join?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Trouble with expat doing classes is that they tend to charge the same price as they would get in their home country.


----------



## HRoss

Chill said:


> I have found a British lady who is keen to start taking a yoga class on Zamalek. Is anyone else interested to join?


Hi, 

I AM definitely interested!! 
Would you be able to give me more details on days, etc... Also will it be a beginners class!? And will the class be a mix of men and women?? 

Thanks alot, GREAT idea, wanted to start something like this for quite some time and i only joined expatforum today!! Brilliant start


----------



## cinnamonroll

*Yoga Zamalek*

On the Mat studio opens on 5th Sept. 
5 Al Morsalem St (off Shagarat el Dor, 1st floor, apartment 4.

One of the teachers from the amazing, wonderful Breathing Rooms in Maadi will be teaching there. I used to take her classes and the standard of instruction is excellent!!!




Chill said:


> Anyone know of good Yoga/Pilates class in Zamalek, english speaking please.
> Thanks
> Chill


----------



## stephimido

I hope when I move to Egypt, I will be able to find a yoga class! InshAllah


----------

